# Creek gave up a couple...



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2018)

Go*t through working early yesterday. Well, I never get through but it was nice out, so I quit. Sue me! Hit the creek which was up a little. Had to take it easy so as not to get a wader full of cold water, but the regular rains recently had blown things out around logs and all. Spotted a few where it was shallow enough to see with the water being a little cloudy and all. Between the deep spots and the rippling, I doubt that I covered more than 30%, so I'm gonna get some chest waders and go back with the view bucket and scope out the deep areas. No embossing, but I'll take a pontil and an applied top seam-side any day. Beats nothing!*


  

That must have been one bored, bucktoothed beaver!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow, to think it had been waiting there 140+ years!


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 20, 2018)

Very nice! Though slick, they are both very cool bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Wow, to think it had been waiting there 140+ years!



And I've walked over them for over 40 years.  It's amazing how many times I've walked that creek and it keeps on producing.  Never a lot or anything earthshaking, but still fun.  It rains, the creek swells, the sand and gravel shift, something may surface, walk it, repeat.  Can't wait to hit it again!


----------



## Warf rat (Dec 21, 2018)

Those are the kind of slicks I would really like to find.  Really like the pair. What is a view bucket? Good day ch


----------



## yacorie (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice finds.  We've used view tubes for work but I never thought about using one for searching streams for bottles - pretty good idea.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice finds!  I'd be happy with slicks if I was finding slicks like that, especially the one with the pontil.  Those are really hard to find up here.



Warf rat said:


> Those are the kind of slicks I would really like to find.  Really like the pair. What is a view bucket? Good day ch


A view bucket is just a bucket with the bottom cut out and replaced with clear plastic.  You stick it part way into the water and you can see through the ripples and reflections.


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 21, 2018)

Very cool! 
There's a site in my area that had been a dump in the 1880s. Last year developers opened up the ground to lay a building foundation, and I was able to pull more than 30 bottles from the hole and the exposed use layer. The project stalled a few months later, and tho the building's up, there's still a lot of open ground to explore for smalls, inkwells, and marbles. So I go back every so often to check if the rains have revealed anything. A few days ago I went back and found a small, slick aqua bottle with a tooled lip, 1875-1885, under a debris pile. How it survived 140 years plus the dig and the weather, I can't imagine. But it always pays to look. 
HH


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes it always amazes me how a bottle can survive amid bulldozers and trucks driving all around construction/demolition sites.

It's like the bottles (and their history) were meant to live on!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 21, 2018)

Congrats Sand. That is some early glass. Get some embossed ones next time and you're killing it!


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 21, 2018)

A Christmas Miracle!! Looks like a really nice area to boot. Merry Xmas Sandchip.


----------

